
Why young people today don't know how to date offline - newsreview1
https://www.theatlantic.com/family/archive/2019/09/how-date-without-dating-apps/597439/
======
newsreview1
This is such a HUGE problem. My brother and his wife, require their 16 year
old to ask a girl out face-to-face as opposed to in a text, if he's wanting to
actually go out. Honestly, it was a struggle for him. Once he tried it though,
it boosted his confidence. Kids nowadays have no idea how to actually have a
real conversation to get to know one another.

